# teachers in los angeles?



## wincen (Jan 13, 2003)

I am interested in learning a soft art, ti ji quan in particular, but I am having a difficult time finding a teacher in los angeles.  I'm sure there are teachers, but I'm not sure how to go about finding them.

I have only found one so far.  Has anyone heard of Jing Hao Quan?  He has a website at: http://www.jiangschool.com/

Right now I'd settle for any teacher, but I'd prefer a good teacher.  

I am new to martial arts in general, so I was wondering just how effective is tai ji quan in combat and how much training is required to reach an adequate level of profeciency?

What kind of weaknesses does tai ji quan have?

thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

Have you begun training?


----------



## kenmpoka (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wincen _
> *I am interested in learning a soft art, ti ji quan in particular, but I am having a difficult time finding a teacher in los angeles.  I'm sure there are teachers, but I'm not sure how to go about finding them.
> 
> I have only found one so far.  Has anyone heard of Jing Hao Quan?  He has a website at: http://www.jiangschool.com/
> ...


Master Kai Yin Tung
5820 W.Manchester ave . LA
(310) 379-5396
3rd generation Yang style tai chi teacher.
Good Luck.
:asian:


----------

